# Interested in San Cristobal de las Casas



## Wanderful

Hi! My husband and I have been living in Patzcuaro, Michoacan and are interested in coming to San Cristobal de las Casas for one to two months. We'd love to make contact with other expats in this area, and would appreciate referrals as to properties there that could be available to house-sit or rent during October/November. 
We hope to hear from anyone who can help or advise us about San Cristobal de las Casas!! Thank you so very much!
Saludos,
Alexandra and Stu


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome. I hope you find a contact in that area.


----------



## Queretaro

I was just in Patzcuaro last week, what a beautiful place! I have the little viejito doll I bought from the people in plaza grande on Sunday sitting on my desk now. 

If you would like information on San Cristobal, please feel free to contact me. My wife and I lived there for 3 years up until a year ago and got to know the area very well. We love it and go back regularly. If you would like any information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

You will find it feels very similar to Patzcuaro (without the lake).


----------



## Hound Dog

Wanderful said:


> Hi! My husband and I have been living in Patzcuaro, Michoacan and are interested in coming to San Cristobal de las Casas for one to two months. We'd love to make contact with other expats in this area, and would appreciate referrals as to properties there that could be available to house-sit or rent during October/November.
> We hope to hear from anyone who can help or advise us about San Cristobal de las Casas!! Thank you so very much!
> Saludos,
> Alexandra and Stu


Tell me this Alexandra, what do Pátzcaro and San Cristóbal have in common in your imagination? I don´t mean that as a confrontational question, simply as an inquiry. 

Now, let me give you my perspective. The places could not be more different.

I could have landed in Patzcuaro but did not and I could have landed in San Criostóbal but did. Where I landed is irrevelant but so?

Explain yourelf intellectuallyspeaking.


----------



## Queretaro

Hola HoundDog,

I am a little bit confused by your post, by I would guess it was directed at me, and not alexadra, since I am the one who said they felt very similar, and I am pretty sure it was not my imagination, as I had my wife with me who has also lived in San Cristobal for an extended amount of time. 

I would be happy to explain to you why I felt that way. To start off, the obvious, both towns boast of a population of about 100,000 people and as such are of simular sizes. To get to both towns you drive along a pine forest (coming from Comitan in SC and coming from Morelia in Patzcuaro)When you arrive at each cities bus station a small but functional. Both terminals are on the outskirts of the downtown as you have to walk down a main street for about 1.5 km's to get to the main zocalo. As you walk down the street, you are surrounded on both sides by old building, mainly 1 story, that have the tiled sloping roofs common in Mexican towns that are in the mountain and get a lot of rain. As you look into the horizon at each city you can see rolling green hills so near it feels like you can touch them (obviously in Patzcuaro the side with the lake did not have that).
In both cities main plazas are surrounded by sections with arches, coffee shops, and by crafts stores selling goods produced in the towns just outside of the city by the local indigenous groups that live in nearby communities and come to the main city to sell their goods. Both towns have the same cobble stone roads once you get away from the same center (in Patzcuaro they are closer to the center while in San Cris you have to get out towards Na Bolom). In the streets you hear Spanish and the native languages spoken by those who live there (Purepecha in Patzcuaro and Tzotzil in San Cris). The main market has the same smells and feel as that in San Cristobal (the main one behind the artisans market), as well as the tarps that hand so low that nobody over 5 foot 5 could fit under them without ducking. Even the young kids that came up to me and asked me to buy there cheap artisanry with the same bad spanish (Compráme) were the same. I even got offered the same cheap clay turtles in both places. Each town boasts a wider variety of international food than you would imagine due to the variety of foreigners that have made a home in them (best pizzas I have ever had are at El Punto en San Cris, and the best Argentinian dish I had was in Patzcuaro). In both places, don't be surprised if a group of "hippies" (for lack of a better term) appear in your restaurant while you eat and start putting on a show. In both places I meet a disproportional amount of artists and writers using the towns as their retreat from the hustle and bustle of the big cities. Both towns have small, poorly conserved streams running through them, that only seem to smell clean after a rain. 
The similarity does not end in the towns themselves. In both cases you can jump on a collective (all old VW vans, with the same layouts on the inside) and be at a town in which the locals dress in their traditional dress and speak a language other than Spanish in their daily lives. You can see ancient ruins that most tourist have never heard of within 1 hour of each city (Toniná and Tenam Puente in San Cris and Tzintzuntzan and another whos name escapes me in Patzuaro to name a few). Both spots are starting to become coffee producing areas (even though San Cris is still far superior in this regard). 
Even the weather felt the same (just going by the week we were in Patzcuaro). The days were partly cloudy, always looking like they were about to rain, and then in the late afternoon, like clockwork it does, just like San Cris. The roads got slightly flooded as the age old drainage systems could not deal with the rain and the some of the inclined streets looked like rivers. 

I could go on, but I hope you can see where I saw the similarity now. There are of course some differences. Many more foreign tourists in San Cristobal. 

I am not sure how where you landed has to do with it either. If you do not mind me asking, how long have you lived in San Cris? I left less than a year ago and thought I knew most of the foreigners (English speakers) in town.


----------



## Hound Dog

We have been there since 2006 and visited before that. I guess you do not know as much as you thought about the foreigners living there.
Are you married to Laura by any chance?


----------



## Wanderful

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me this Alexandra, what do Pátzcaro and San Cristóbal have in common in your imagination? I don´t mean that as a confrontational question, simply as an inquiry.
> 
> Now, let me give you my perspective. The places could not be more different.
> 
> I could have landed in Patzcuaro but did not and I could have landed in San Criostóbal but did. Where I landed is irrevelant but so?
> 
> Explain yourelf intellectuallyspeaking.


"Intellectually speaking"... I stated that I reside in place A and that I have an interest in place B. Where did I imply that the two had a great deal in common? I hope you recognize that this leap has been made on your part. And I don't mean that as a confrontational observation.

I've known and loved many different geographic parts of Mexico, and appreciate particular qualities of each. My husband and I plan to experience living in various areas. We want to take our time exploring and enjoying their varied qualities, before settling down anywhere.

I have never been to Chiapas, although I've traveled to the north and east of it. We'd like to get to know it. San Cristobal de las Casas sounds like it might be unique to many other areas in Mexico we've come to know. The indigenous culture, colonial architecture, landscape of the region, and the weather are all appealing. 

We hope the locals there from NOB are friendly, as they have been in Patzcuaro. Whereas I know that some expats prefer to find locales with the fewest number of their countrymen in residence, we're not like that. We're enjoying our life in Mexico very much, but that life includes socializing with (at least a few) fellow gringos. 

I'm glad you apparently like living there.

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## Hound Dog

Alex and All:

Sorry for any misunderstandings. We have spent time in both Pátzcuaro and San Cristóbal de Las Casas and find we like both places but decided to make a home in the latter community. Just our preference, that´s all. What the hell, we also like the village of Ajijic at Lake Chapala despite an overabundance of foreigners so there is no accounting for taste. 

Now that I think about it, other communities we have learned to love over the years while wandering around Mexico include the Orizaba-Cordoba urban corridor and the Tuxtlas and Lake Catemaco all in Veracruz State and Mérida in the Yucatan. We actually started to move to Mérida but the climate was too much for us reminding us of the years we lived in Mobile and visited New Orleans where the seed humidity lives. That climate could (and will) curl your hair.


----------



## Queretaro

Hola Hound Dog,
I am sorry I miss-understood your email, it was a late night response (which I should avoid doing) and I probably misinterpreted it. I apologize for the confusion. 
Yes I am married to Laura. Then while we may not have meet, we at least have know people in common. Is your name Bob by any chance? If so, Laura sends her best.


----------



## Hound Dog

Queretaro said:


> Hola Hound Dog,
> I am sorry I miss-understood your email, it was a late night response (which I should avoid doing) and I probably misinterpreted it. I apologize for the confusion.
> Yes I am married to Laura. Then while we may not have meet, we at least have know people in common. Is your name Bob by any chance? If so, Laura sends her best.


Yes, Queretaro, I am the Bob to whom Laura tried to teach Spanish in San Cristóbal. Please pass on my regards to her. You are, it seems to me, fortunate to find a life´s mate as attractive physically and intellectually as Laura. I hope we meet some day in Chiapas since, as much as I like Queretaro, I don´t think we will returning there as we are Southern Mexico freaks.

Dawg


----------



## Wanderful

Dear Hound Dog:
Would you happen to have any suggestions for us as to contacts, places to post a query, or other leads I could follow up on in my quest to find a house-sitting situation in San Cristobal?
Thanks very much,
Alex
Alexandra Gordon
914-234-3517 (US VOIP)
msalexg
at gmail


----------



## Hound Dog

Alex:

We will be in San Cristóbal for a couple of weeks starting about late September. Send us a message here if you wish to talk further.


----------



## Hound Dog

*rental*



Wanderful said:


> Dear Hound Dog:
> Would you happen to have any suggestions for us as to contacts, places to post a query, or other leads I could follow up on in my quest to find a house-sitting situation in San Cristobal?
> Thanks very much,
> Alex
> Alexandra Gordon
> 914-234-3517 (US VOIP)
> msalexg
> at gmail


My problem is that right now we are in Ajijic, we are going down there in 2 weeks and most of my addresses are down there. 
When I first got down there I rented a little place on Diego Dugeley(Barrio el Cerriloo) for little money but I will have to look for the contact there to see if I have it. They have 4 casitas. The two on the street are very noisy and the 2 on the back are quieter. The rent used to be around 4 000 to 4500 pesos a month less for the little one on the street. The same owners had a large or larger house in the barrio de la Guadalupe plus some room and small units.

On Dugeley and Real de Guadalupe there is a little market and a store that sell cheeses yogurt creme etc... The owner is calle Margarita and she owns smal modern apartment a little further from the center but within walkable distance to the plaza. Go there ask for la Sra Margarita and ask her if she would rent to you for a couple of month a furnished place. I had a friend who rented for her it used to be something like 3000 pesos.
There are many rentals posted sometimes at the Palacio Municipal under the arcades or in the entrance of the supermarket Supermass on Real de Guadalupe and also at la Casa del Pan on Real de Guadalupe.
There are lots of places but the best ones are from word to mouth and it takes beating the pavement and asking around.
If you an economic place you will have to do some asking and walking. If you want something more expensive you can look at the vacation rental type places or ask Bella but those places are higher. The woman who manages my house may have some rentals, I know she handles at least one house on the street I live in in el Cerrillo Her name is Maria del Carmen her cel phone is 967 118 9160
she does not speak English but I think understand written English or at last someone around her can help her . You can reach her at [email protected]

I have lost touch with the rental market as I only rented for one year as I was redoing our house. We do not rent our house so I am afraid I cannot be of much help.

Just found the number for the manager of the casitas. Her name is Yliana Arlas Morales, she lives next door to calle Josefa Ortiz de Dominguez#17 where the larger house is.
Barrio de Santa Lucia
her cel phone was 967 115 0604
You can go and knock at the door and ask for her.
I you cannot find a place go there get a hotel for a few days and walk, you will find something.
At that time of the year there are tons of hotels available so I would not worry too much about availability.

As far as house sitting, I do not know either. I have not hear of anyone house sitting although it may happen most houses that are not occupied fully are for rent .

There not tas many foreigners English Speaking or not there as in Patzcuaro so I am not sure what you will find.

Good luck
Brigitte (Bob´s wife)


----------



## Wanderful

Dear Brigette:
Thanks so very much for these suggestions and leads. If it all works out and we are able to spend some months in San Cristobal, I hope we have the pleasure of meeting you! Alex
(Alexandra and Stu - 914-234-35170)


----------



## vagabondette

Hi there,

In my experience the best way to find an apartment here is to be here. There are lots of bulletin boards up around town (at the Zocalo and the Super Mas on Real Guadalupe particularly) where there are apartment ads.

I've been in SC for about 5 months. If anyone wants to meet up I'd love it. I've been working so much it's been challenging to meet people here.

Cheers!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome Vagabondette,
Glad to have you here to assist those headed in your direction.


----------



## Hound Dog

vagabondette said:


> Hi there,
> 
> In my experience the best way to find an apartment here is to be here. There are lots of bulletin boards up around town (at the Zocalo and the Super Mas on Real Guadalupe particularly) where there are apartment ads.
> 
> I've been in SC for about 5 months. If anyone wants to meet up I'd love it. I've been working so much it's been challenging to meet people here.
> 
> Cheers!


If you have not been there already go to the Art Gallery called Galeria lisa Burkard ad take classes or just meet some of the artists. They are on Dr Navarro on the left handside as you exit la cola del diablo part of the street coming from la Casa del Pan.
I was planning to be back this week but I hurt my foot and cannot walk so it will be for later...


----------



## Wanderful

vagabondette said:


> Hi there,
> 
> In my experience the best way to find an apartment here is to be here. There are lots of bulletin boards up around town (at the Zocalo and the Super Mas on Real Guadalupe particularly) where there are apartment ads.
> 
> I've been in SC for about 5 months. If anyone wants to meet up I'd love it. I've been working so much it's been challenging to meet people here.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for your message, and I appreciate your advice! Right now, our trip to San Cristobal is in question, given the fact that I suddenly need some arthroscopic knee surgery. I may have to stick closer to my doctor for some follow up and physical therapy. If you are in SC for the long term, I'd love to have your contact information so I can get back to you when we reschedule an extended stay there. My email is msalexg at gmail dot com. Thanks!
Saludos,
Alex


----------



## Hound Dog

Wanderful said:


> Thanks for your message, and I appreciate your advice! Right now, our trip to San Cristobal is in question, given the fact that I suddenly need some arthroscopic knee surgery. I may have to stick closer to my doctor for some follow up and physical therapy. If you are in SC for the long term, I'd love to have your contact information so I can get back to you when we reschedule an extended stay there. My email is msalexg at gmail dot com. Thanks!
> Saludos,
> Alex


Hi

Sorry to hear about the surgery, a friend of mine has had 3 operations on her knees and it took her a while before she could walk for a long time. San Cristobal is a walking town. I do not think we use the car when we are there more than once a month. The cabs are 18 pesos to anywhere in the town and parking is problematic so we just walk.
The hospitals there are very basic, my husband had an emergency gallblader operation there and it was pretty scary. One hospital in on Diego Dugeley very basic and poor but it is run by nuns and it is the cleanest place I have ever seen. No heat in the winter and he was there in December so it was very cold. This hospital did not have the facilities the surgeon needed so we had the surgery at hospital Colonial which is supposed to b the best hospital. It s not clean and the help is not great,. I would not recommend the place to anyone. There are better hospitals in Tuxtla but we did not have the time to go there.
Our return is postpone until January as well I have to have a surgery and I fell last Wednesday and have a bad sprain so I am confined so far to a wheelchair.
We will be leaving in January and will be ther until May. We usually come back in May when the first rains come in. The best time to be there is around Easter to see all the festivities in town and in the indigenous villages.
My e-mail is [email protected] so if we are in town please let me know when you are going.
The best month for me is March, April can be smoky as they are burning . The winter months are cold in the morning and usually beautiful in the day probably similart to what you have in Patzcuaro.

Take care.
Brigitte


----------



## eerieeric

*Investigating SCLC in 2013*



vagabondette said:


> Hi there,
> 
> In my experience the best way to find an apartment here is to be here. There are lots of bulletin boards up around town (at the Zocalo and the Super Mas on Real Guadalupe particularly) where there are apartment ads.
> 
> I've been in SC for about 5 months. If anyone wants to meet up I'd love it. I've been working so much it's been challenging to meet people here.
> 
> Cheers!


Vagabondette,

I am investigating the possibility of a stay in SCLC for a Spanish immersion, prior to teaching English.

I was wondering if you could assist with a few questions?
- What are current rates for apartments in pesos?
- Is it possible to find English teaching jobs in the area for those ESL/TOEFL/CELTA certified (in/around San Crist)

I recently came back from a visit and simply fell in love with the place. 

Any information/thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated.

Eric
-


----------



## TundraGreen

eerieeric said:


> Vagabondette,
> 
> I am investigating the possibility of a stay in SCLC for a Spanish immersion, prior to teaching English.
> 
> I was wondering if you could assist with a few questions?
> - What are current rates for apartments in pesos?
> - Is it possible to find English teaching jobs in the area for those ESL/TOEFL/CELTA certified (in/around San Crist)
> 
> I recently came back from a visit and simply fell in love with the place.
> 
> Any information/thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Eric
> -


You are replying to a thread that is about 4 years old. Also Vagabondette has not posted in about 10 months. 

However, others are likely to respond.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=eerieeric;2543681]Vagabondette,

I am investigating the possibility of a stay in SCLC for a Spanish immersion, prior to teaching English.

I was wondering if you could assist with a few questions?
- What are current rates for apartments in pesos?
- Is it possible to find English teaching jobs in the area for those ESL/TOEFL/CELTA certified (in/around San Crist)

I recently came back from a visit and simply fell in love with the place. 

Any information/thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated.

Eric
-[/QUOTE]_

Tundra Green´s comment about the age of the thread to which you responded is cogent. 

My wife and I have lived in our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas part of each year since 2006 and spend the rest of our time at Lake Chapala. Here is what I would say, in response to your inquiry about San Cristóbal just as a guide for you:

* It´s an attractive town in its historic center but, otherwise a bit plain and surrounded by dreadful and incredibly crime-ridden hillside slums filled with desperately poor religious refugees exhiled from surrounding indigenous villages for what village elders considered religious and political blasphemy. These areas, which proliferate, can be a bit unsettled to put it mildly. 
* At 7,000 feet and in the path of Gulf Coast inclement weather on repeated occasions, the climate there can be a bit unsettling. Unpredictable cold and overcast weather is recurring and to be anticipated and the cold and heavy rains in the summer are a certainty brinigng inundations and collapsing hillsides and unpredictabe flooding. Most foreigners attracted to the place don´t last long before they get the hell out of there never to return.
* There is not even one good Spanish immersion school in the San Cristóbal area. Not even one decent elementary Spanish class in that town that I have found. This is not the place to come for that.
* More later.


----------



## grotton

My partner and I have lived in San Cristobal for over a year now and enjoy it very much. Jovel is a school in the center of town that is popular for Spanish and I've benefited from my classes there. Rents run anywhere from $2000 pesos a month for simple furnished to $6000 for a nice little furnished house but there is a lot of competition for the good places and rents are rising. Unlike hound dog, I love the winter weather here. Gorgeous sunny days but chilly nights. We use our fire place, electric heaters and sweaters. I've never experienced crime myself but there are bad neighborhoods. Many well to do Mexicans are moving here running up prices because it is so safe. 

The town becomes very cosmopolitan in the winter with people from all the world visiting. Great music scene, friendly locals, and established expats. You can message me if you have more questions.


----------

